# Crate training 8 week old cocker spaniel puppy



## Gina028 (Jul 26, 2020)

We are due to pick our working cocker spaniel puppy up in 2 weeks time.

We are planning to crate train him. We’ve bought the crate and made it cosy for him with blankets, bed only (so no puppy pad for in the night etc)

I’ve read some really good threads on here but just after some more advice. This is our first puppy. Friends and family have told us to put him in the crate and leave him during the night even if he cries the first few nights, but that sounds so cruel to me. I’ve read some good threads saying this is the old fashioned thing to do and we need to make sure we comfort puppy etc so we build that bond and he gets used to his new home and gradually gets more independent. 

So my questions are:

1. Should we have the crate where we would like it to be eventually or have the crate in our room/ closer to us to begin with? The crate will be in the open plan kitchen/ diner eventually but should one of us sleep on the sofa with the crate near to us the first few nights? Or would it be better in our room? Ideally he won’t be sleeping upstairs when he’s in a routine

2. If puppy cries in the night how far should we go to comfort him? I.e. get him out of the crate or try to comfort him whilst still inside the crate?

3. If he cries at all should we take him out to the toilet in the night?

4. I read an article that says we should set alarms to take him out to toilet during the night. Should we wake him for the toilet even if he’s sleeping or be lead by his signals? If we have the crate nearby we will be able to see if he becomes unsettled (I’m a very light sleeper!)

5. How should we get him used to the crate during the day time?

6. Is there anything we can put in the crate with him to comfort him? He will have a blanket with mums scent on it.

7. Would it be a good idea to try and get him used to being alone in the crate for short periods of time from the start? For example give him a Kong etc inside the crate and slowly move away from the crate?

Any other advice/ training tips would be gratefully received!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello and welcome. You are correct the advice to leave them to cry is out dated. Puppy will be a baby who has just left his mum and siblings if you leave pup to cry it can create anxiety and upset your neighbours. You can have the crate in your room or sleep downstairs with pup. Leave the door open initially and comfort. 

Hopefully someone more experienced can help further I’ve always had pup in bed with me. Regarding the alarm it depends how deep you sleep. I’ve always taken them out when I have felt them stirring. Both my boys slept through the night quickly. I did set the alarm with my first boy and would carry him outside but he would just go back to sleep on the grass ! Lazy boy.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Gina028 said:


> Should we have the crate where we would like it to be eventually or have the crate in our room/ closer to us to begin with?


I personally would have it in my room. That means you are more likely to get better quality sleep in your own bed.



Gina028 said:


> If puppy cries in the night how far should we go to comfort him? I.e. get him out of the crate or try to comfort him whilst still inside the crate?


Try comforting him in the crate first, see if that works - then get him out if it doesn't. You are right in that you don't want him to continue crying.



Gina028 said:


> If he cries at all should we take him out to the toilet in the night?


 unless you know that he has just toileted, I probably would. The more successful outdoor toilets he has, the quicker he will understand house training.



Gina028 said:


> Should we wake him for the toilet even if he's sleeping or be lead by his signals?


 I wouldn't wake him if you will hear him stir (being a light sleeper is a bonus for this).



Gina028 said:


> How should we get him used to the crate during the day time?


This is a long read but well worth it - it is Emma Judson's guide.

https://1drv.ms/w/s!AnuxfGlWS_WrlnfTYtre6bwmpgqW



Gina028 said:


> Is there anything we can put in the crate with him to comfort him? He will have a blanket with mums scent on it.


Yes, that is a good idea. I'd also suggest a tshirt you have been wearing too.



Gina028 said:


> Would it be a good idea to try and get him used to being alone in the crate for short periods of time from the start? For example give him a Kong etc inside the crate and slowly move away from the crate?


This is covered in Emma's guide. To begin with, he will be very clingy and it is fine to let him be with you a lot, say goodbye to privacy in the bathroom for a few weeks ... but then you can start to help him develop independence by playing Emma's flitting game, it is described about ⅔ of the way down this page.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw2VO2S6L9kRrvwgPqqGDtuk


----------

